# Alexander McQueen Tutorial



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

Heya this is my third tutorial!
Any Constructive Criticizm is welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know i need to get my eyebrows done!! 

What i used: (All MAC unless noted otherwise):





EYE STUFF:




Urban Decay primer potion, Haunting, Nile and Nylon eyeshadows, Otherwordly paint pot, Blacktrack fluidline, Feline kohl power and Maybeline intense XXL mascara.

FACE BRUSHES:




From the top: 116 blusher brush, 182 buffer/kabuki, 190 foundation brush and 242 concealer brush 

EYE BRUSHES:




213 fluff brush, 217 blending brush, 219 brush, 242 brush (used for my paint pot), 266 angeled liner brush and 275 (angeled brush).

FACE AND LIP PRODUCTS:




Left to right: Select cover up concealer, Blot pressed powder, studio tech foundation, Peachykeen blush powder. 
Vaseline (primer for lips), masque lipstick and nothing less lipglass.

Okay lets start!
Cleansed, moisturized face: eeeeek!


Concealer
Use the 242 brush to apply concealer under your eyes and the inner corner of the eyes. You can see from the picture that my left eye is unblended and the right eyes is blended.

Foundation:
Apply foundation using the 190 brush and blend blend blend!

Powder time! Take your 182 kabuki brush and powder


Buff it in:


Now get otherwordly paintpot and pack 242 brush with it:


blend it in till it's smooth.

Now get Haunting eyeshadow and the 213 brush:





Apply it to your lid on top of otherwordly paint pot.


Now get Nile eyeshadow and the 213 brush:





Usin the 213 brush apply the colour to your crease starting from the middle to the outer part using the windshield wiper motion:


Now get the 217 blending brush and pack some nile eyeshadow on to it:





Apply it to crease and blend your heart out:


Now get the 219 brush and nile eyeshadow:





Pack nile eyeshadow on the brush and apply it on your lower lash line:


To make the colour more vibrant i sprayed Fix+ on the brush after packing the colour on the brush:


Apply to lower lashline:
]

Now get the 275 brush and nylon eyeshadow, this will be our highlight:





Apply it to browbone:


Now get the liner stuff ready. Blacktrack fluidline and 266 brush would be used on the upper lashline and Feline kohl power would be used to line the upper and lower waterline.





Like so: I suck at linning!


Mascara time!


Eyes all done!





Blusher time!
Grab the 116 brush and peacykeen blush.





Now apply the blusher to your cheekbones. Smile and your cheekbones pop! apply it as a C letter shape starting from your cheekbones to your temples. Apply it very lightly to your temples then go down to your cheekbones. 


Almost there!


Lips stuff:




Vaseline, masque lipstick and white magiclipglass

Apply the vaseline first, let it dry then apply masque lipstick. Smooth the lipstick out and then top it with white magic lipglass




Thanks for viewing! Hope you guys like it! As i said CC is welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yeah you can apply new Vegas MSF i totally forgot about it!
If you have any questions, just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kisses


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 16, 2007)

Great tutorial.  Fantastic pictures.  I love the look.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

fantastically photographed and written tutorial


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you


----------



## mandragora (Nov 16, 2007)

Great look and good job on the tut.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 16, 2007)

wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it


----------



## Hilly (Nov 16, 2007)

pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 16, 2007)

Very well done, thanks for the tut!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## macface (Nov 16, 2007)

you did a good job very pretty.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 16, 2007)

i love that eyecolour on you! really makes your eyes pop xx


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks! i'm glad you liked it


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 16, 2007)

helpful!..thanks for a wonderful tutorial!..i'll definitely try this!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 16, 2007)

Great tut!  Really easy to follow!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 16, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you


----------



## n_c (Nov 16, 2007)

good job!


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 17, 2007)

You did a GREAT job.I love the finished product.


----------



## ecberger (Nov 17, 2007)

so gorgeouss lovie!


----------



## gohgoomah (Nov 17, 2007)

wow i feel like masque was made just for you!!! it looks GORGEOUS ON YOU!! 

i love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Caffy (Nov 18, 2007)

U look great!!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Ithica (Nov 19, 2007)

Amazing! One of my fave looks from you I think! ^_^


----------



## nunu (Nov 19, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thats gorgeous. thanks!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## athenav (Dec 17, 2007)

you look beautiful.  Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks hun


----------

